# Deluxe 28 Headlight problem



## GeorgeT (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I have a Deluxe 28, a few years old. The headlight stopped working. I put a simple circuit tester on the wires coming out of the engine area and got nothing (didn't light up). 

Are there instructions anywhere on how to get to where those wires originate and fix?


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

GeorgeT said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have a Deluxe 28, a few years old. The headlight stopped working. I put a simple circuit tester on the wires coming out of the engine area and got nothing (didn't light up).
> 
> Are there instructions anywhere on how to get to where those wires originate and fix?


Did you check the bulb?


----------



## GeorgeT (Nov 2, 2015)

The bulb works fine. Just not getting any juice! Very frustrating.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

The wire comes off the stator. To get to the stator you have to remove the engine shroud and pull off the flywheel. To get the flywheel off,you may need a gear puller. The stator should be mounted to the external wall of the engine, visible once the flywheel is removed. Getting to the stator can sometimes be challenging if the flywheel is rusted in place. If you don't have a gear puller, borrow one (with a deposit you may get a loaner from Auto Zone). Once you get the flywheel off, removing the stator is easy. I'm not "Super Mechanic" but it's not really bad as long as you take your time and have the right tools (gear puller). Check YouTube for a video (start with donyboy73). 

I had a similar problem with a Tecumseh engine. When I got the flywheel off, there was no stator (or so it seemed). Weird experience but the stator must have loosened. The magnets inside the flywheel rotate past the stator and generate the electricity. Once the stator loosened, the magnets must have ripped it off the wall of the engine. I found it inside the flywheel held in place by the magnet in the stator. 

Before you go to all of that work, follow the wires as far as you can and look for wire damage (melting from engine heat, chewing by mice, etc.). If so, you might just need to splice the wire.

Let me know if that makes sense. If you need more help, I have pictures that I can upload later that walks you through it step-by-step.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

GeorgeT, if you do start the process to remove the flywheel to check the stator, here's the link to the discussion when I was dealing with mine. It includes photos of the process. 

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ance-forum/32321-how-replace-wire-stator.html


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

If it's a few years old, it should be under warranty, no?


----------



## djc11369 (Feb 17, 2014)

Warranties are great and give you a warm fuzzy feeling...that is until you bring it to the dealer and it takes them over a month to fix it because they're backed up. Not exactly the time of year to be without your snowblower for a month or longer.


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

djc11369 said:


> Warranties are great and give you a warm fuzzy feeling...that is until you bring it to the dealer and it takes them over a month to fix it because they're backed up. Not exactly the time of year to be without your snowblower for a month or longer.


 A month, if your dealer takes that long I feel sorry for you.
If the engine needs to be disassembled to fix the headlight issue, I think I would take it to the dealer.


----------



## GeorgeT (Nov 2, 2015)

*thank you!*

these are great suggestions! i'll inspect the wires closely to ensure there's no breakage. not looking forward to getting behind the flywheel. I'll have to order the stator first so that i'm ready to replace it if necessary.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

The wires might have broken or rotted away inside their protective covering. juts tossing that 1 out there also.:emoticon-south-park


----------



## djc11369 (Feb 17, 2014)

kwk11 said:


> A month, if your dealer takes that long I feel sorry for you.
> If the engine needs to be disassembled to fix the headlight issue, I think I would take it to the dealer.


While I do live in a mostly rural area this is not uncommon. This isn't an unheard of experience and I've read of others complaining of the same thing, you must have better service in Canada.

Personally at this point if it looked like an engine tear down I'd make do without the light until spring and bring it in.


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

djc11369 said:


> While I do live in a mostly rural area this is not uncommon. This isn't an unheard of experience and I've read of others complaining of the same thing, you must have better service in Canada.
> 
> Personally at this point if it looked like an engine tear down I'd make do without the light until spring and bring it in.


 I guess waiting till spring is an option. Seems like OP is capable and willing to do the repair on their own. I'm curious as to the solution.


----------



## GeorgeT (Nov 2, 2015)

Because I REALLY did not want to have to rip the engine apart to replace the stator, I thoroughly checked the wires and finally cut off the first connector that comes out of the engine compartment to eliminate it as the culprit. Checked the wires for juice and guess what? Bad connector! Whew!! 

I've never been so happy to have a bad connector. So now I'll have to get to work on updating my lighting! 

Thanks to everyone that replied. You guys (and gals) are great. I love this forum!


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Glad it was an easy fix.


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

Glad to hear it was a fix of the easier variety!


----------

